# What else can I do with my Canon 100mm Macro IS lens?



## omar (Jun 4, 2013)

I invested in a Canon 100mm macro IS lens to take pics of jewellery

But... I wanted to know... what else can I do with this lens?
I don't actually have any other need for it
Can it be used to take pics of portraits for example?
Or is that not practical since you;ll have to stand sooo0 far away (because being a macro, everything is magnified)?

Thanks


Omar


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nope, the 100mm Macro is a great lens for portraits as well. Macro simply means it has the capability of reproducing near or better than 100% of subject size. Not that it can only be used in those circumstances (barring things like a microscope). So, you can use it just like any other 100mm lens, with the added bonus that you know it's got very good optics, pretty good IS, and pretty sharp across the entire frame and can be used at up to 1:1 macro photography. Oh, and it's a reasonably fast lens which can give you shallow DoF if you want.


----------



## omar (Jun 4, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Nope, the 100mm Macro is a great lens for portraits as well. Macro simply means it has the capability of reproducing near or better than 100% of subject size. Not that it can only be used in those circumstances (barring things like a microscope). So, you can use it just like any other 100mm lens, with the added bonus that you know it's got very good optics, pretty good IS, and pretty sharp across the entire frame and can be used at up to 1:1 macro photography. Oh, and it's a reasonably fast lens which can give you shallow DoF if you want.


thanks 
quite happy to know i can use for portraits as well!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 4, 2013)

omar said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, the 100mm Macro is a great lens for portraits as well. Macro simply means it has the capability of reproducing near or better than 100% of subject size. Not that it can only be used in those circumstances (barring things like a microscope). So, you can use it just like any other 100mm lens, with the added bonus that you know it's got very good optics, pretty good IS, and pretty sharp across the entire frame and can be used at up to 1:1 macro photography. Oh, and it's a reasonably fast lens which can give you shallow DoF if you want.
> ...



And something simple like using a different subject, just go out and do it! Costs basically nothing to point your lens at a different subject, so next time just go try it, and if you like the results do it. If you don't, try something slightly different until you decide you either it doesn't work for you, or you get something you like.


----------



## omar (Jun 4, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> And something simple like using a different subject, just go out and do it! Costs basically nothing to point your lens at a different subject, so next time just go try it, and if you like the results do it. If you don't, try something slightly different until you decide you either it doesn't work for you, or you get something you like.


yes, yes, yes
i'm a planner and perfectionist in life
'doing' is the hardest word for me 
but... getting better and improving
thanks for the advice


----------



## MaxPower (Jun 4, 2013)

I have mine for 2 months and made this pics.
So in my opinion its a very versatility lens.


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 4, 2013)

omar said:


> But... I wanted to know... what else can I do with this lens?
> 
> Omar


You can basically use it for whatever your imagination can dream up. I've used my 100mm macro (non-L/IS) for landscapes (although not often), as well as for macro/closeup of insects, wildflowers, small reptiles/amphibians etc. While I haven't used it for portraits (I also have the 135 f/2), many others have.


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2013)

Standard said:


> Westward by Standard Deluxe, on Flickr




Very nice shot. I really like this one.


----------



## WPJ (Jun 4, 2013)

Eyeballs what more can I say..


----------



## sdsr (Jun 4, 2013)

I hardly ever use mine for macro photography. Most of the time I just treat it as a fastish 100mm prime that, among its other virtues, lets me get up close to smallish things like flowers and take portraits of them; the bokeh it lets you create is superb, probably as good as the 135L. Sometimes I'll wander around town with only that lens.


----------



## e-d0uble (Jun 4, 2013)

This lens is fantastic for portraits, inside or out. Here's a recent one shot with it:

http://stinkfoot.org/pix/jean_kitty.jpg


----------



## Dick (Jun 4, 2013)

The 100L is a great lens for all kinds of photos ranging from portraits to other outdoor shots. It's a very versatile lens. I don't think it's particularly good at macro stuff though, due to the low 1:1 magnification. I tend to add extension tubes to get the magnification up a bit.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 4, 2013)

Seems like, almost by accident, you've picked up one of Canon's most fun and versatile lenses. Macro is just one of its many uses. 


Enjoy!


----------



## gary (Jun 4, 2013)

Omar,

My daughter borrowed my 100 macro L a year back now and has done some nice work with it. She is a London based photographer take a look at her website,

http://www.pandorasthoughts.com/

Hope it gives you some inspiration to use the 100L for something other than macro work


----------



## K-amps (Jun 4, 2013)

omar said:


> thanks
> quite happy to know i can use for portraits as well!



I would not do that. 

As soon as the 100mm L senses a portrait being shot,

it initiates auto-self destruct.


----------



## greger (Jun 4, 2013)

I use mine at the Local Annual Show and Shine for pics of Cars with a Polarizier. I also use it for flower pics and anytime I want a super sharp pic at 100mm. I did a search for the 100mm 2.8 IS USM Macro before i bought and found pics that others had posted that I gave me ideas and helped me buy this lens. This may help.

http://www.canonrumors.com/reviews/review-canon-ef-100-f2-8l-is-macro/


----------



## Deva (Jun 4, 2013)

You could sell it to me...


----------

